# Private health insurance, residency permit, etc.



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I am moving to Greece at the end of the year to be with the man I love. I am trying to work out the details of what I need to do to get ready, etc. I know I can stay for 3 months but then I need to get my residency permit. Is there a website or fact sheet with all the info. on how to go about doing this? For instance, I know one requirement for the residency permit is to get private health insurance - do I do that once I am in Greece, or before I go? And about how much is it? Also, in general, is the residency permit hard to get?

Any info. about moving and getting set up in Greece would be much appreciated. Thank you.!

-Anna


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

There have been a few of us discussing these very issues for some time - they are very helpful although each case can be received differently. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/greece-expat-forum-expats-living-greece/44624-american-marrying-greek-greece.html

Living, Working, Musing & Misadventures in Greece This is another blog with lots of information - just read the top articles or search the site.


Are you married? Also, is he Greek/does he speak Greek? These are factors that make a huge difference when applying for permits.

The alien services office in Athens explicitly recommended that I buy insurance in Greece - they weren't optimistic about their ability to verify/approve international insurance (we didn't get into the question of why not). Some of the most basic health insurance plans we were quoted which cover hospitalization only were around 400-600 euros per year. 

One thing to note - depending on where you're flying from, try to get an immigration stamp upon arrival in Greece. I realize that many people have connecting flights within the Schengen territory, but the Greek officials still are sticklers for actual proof of entry into Greece. When I go to get my permit I am supposed to take my ticket stubs as proof of entry (I didn't have them with me when I applied and they didn't like my stamp of entry into the Netherlands). 

In general if you're married it's relatively easy!


----------



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey - thank you so much for the links - very useful!

He is Greek. We are not married. In terms of my goals in life, I do not have a great desire to get married (neither one of us sees much difference between planning on spending our lives together and officially being married), though I am not opposed to it. But if marriage turns out to be the best way to get situated in Greece, then we will make that happen. For now, though, we have no plans to do that.

What private insurance did you buy?

Thank you again!

-Anna



wanderlusting said:


> There have been a few of us discussing these very issues for some time - they are very helpful although each case can be received differently.
> 
> Are you married? Also, is he Greek/does he speak Greek? These are factors that make a huge difference when applying for permits.
> 
> ...


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

tortuga76 said:


> Hey - thank you so much for the links - very useful!
> 
> He is Greek. We are not married. In terms of my goals in life, I do not have a great desire to get married (neither one of us sees much difference between planning on spending our lives together and officially being married), though I am not opposed to it. But if marriage turns out to be the best way to get situated in Greece, then we will make that happen. For now, though, we have no plans to do that.
> 
> ...



I hear you about getting married, but in my experience you are probably going to have a hard time getting a permit to stay otherwise. Your other options are to be self-reliant (and even if you have the money and documents necessary there's no guarantee that you'll actually get the permit - esp if you're young), start a business, or get a job that will give you a work/residence permit. I'm not sure what your plans are for staying in Greece... but more power to you if you can do it your way and get through the legal hoops!!

I went with InterAmerican. I haven't had any occasion to use it, but like I said it's the most basic, hospital-only emergency plan.


----------



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

My partner is a baker. If I work "for him", can he give me a work permit?



wanderlusting said:


> I hear you about getting married, but in my experience you are probably going to have a hard time getting a permit to stay otherwise. Your other options are to be self-reliant (and even if you have the money and documents necessary there's no guarantee that you'll actually get the permit - esp if you're young), start a business, or get a job that will give you a work/residence permit. I'm not sure what your plans are for staying in Greece... but more power to you if you can do it your way and get through the legal hoops!!
> 
> I went with InterAmerican. I haven't had any occasion to use it, but like I said it's the most basic, hospital-only emergency plan.


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

tortuga76 said:


> My partner is a baker. If I work "for him", can he give me a work permit?


You'd have to check the legalities. I know that there are often complications with small companies/individuals getting visas, on top of high costs attached. I'm not sure what the specific rules are, but in general for most countries I've been in you would have to have some documented qualifications that make hiring you (over a Greek or other EU-passport holder) advantageous and necessary. Given the current economic situation and Greek bureaucracy, don't hold your breath  

Stay positive though, where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great, thank you. Do you have the names of some companies, and their websites? Can I buy a policy online? Or atleast get quotes online? Thank you again!

-Anna



Texas Ted said:


> Hi there, I am not sure if you have found all you needed in the Health Insurance part of the questions. I wanted to let you know the following. Private Health insurance is a good idea when living in Greece for a variety of reasons.
> 
> There are many companies that will insure foreigners(non Greeks).
> The thing about Health Insurance policies are the little known "caveats".
> ...


----------



## greece health insurance (Jul 23, 2011)

*greece health insurance*

Right now I'm the fourth year insured in Greece with "INTERNATIONAL LIFE" insurance.
The only thing I can say is: DO NOT USE THIS COMPANY !!!
They take your money but do not pay anything.

After my first claim -and this was only about 1000 Euro- I did not received any
reply from them.

Robert


----------

